
Why Bitcoin Is Not Universally Adopted and How to Change It - likhuta
https://forklog.media/why-crypto-is-not-universally-adopted-and-how-to-change-it/
======
JohnFen
I don't use cryptocurrency for one main reason: I don't trust the industry as
a whole. A secondary reason is that I don't need or want a second thing to
keep track of.

~~~
likhuta
Why don't you trust the industry?

~~~
petee
I know it's usually a terrible counter argument, but really, why do _you_
trust the industry?

They've offered nothing trustworthy except the argument that it's great for
100 different illicit uses

~~~
likhuta
At least Bitcoin is a trustworthy asset.

~~~
petee
Wow, fantastic answer and retort. You've sold me. By golly I'm going to
convert my whole savings to bitcoin now..

------
verdverm
The enthusiasts focus on the tech and the supply side of the market. They
totally forgot about end users, the experience, and IRL.

UX is why adoption sucks, both from a technical and soft perspective. The only
reason it had adoption prior was because people want to get rich quick.

Bitcoin is a store of value, not a currency. Stop expecting wide adoption and
daily use.

------
PaulHoule
I've got cash in my pockets and credit cards too.

